# Repentance and remission of sins



## Poimen (Jul 26, 2005)

Lately I have been thinking alot about the ordo salutis and how repentance fits in the picture. 

We are justified by faith alone. And yet we also need to repent (signifying along with faith a true conversion). 

Does this repentance come before faith or afterward? I am of the opinion that it comes before: the law directs our hearts to see that we are sinners and drives us away from ourselves; the gospel points us to Jesus Christ whom we embrace by faith. Then of course we live in faith and repentance for the rest of our lives. 

Would anyone like to challenge this?

Secondly, what do we do with passages that indicate that repentance is unto the remission of sins? Are they simply equating repentance as faith, and if so, what does that do to our doctrine of justification by faith alone? (a la Norman Shepherd) 

Mark 1:4 "œJohn came baptizing in the wilderness and preaching a baptism of repentance for the remission of sins."

Luke 24:47 "œand that repentance and remission of sins should be preached in His name to all nations, beginning at Jerusalem."

Acts 2:38 "œThen Peter said unto them, Repent, and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins, and ye shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost."

(Interestingly, however, this passage indicates that it is by faith that we receive the remission of sins):

Acts 10:43 "To Him all the prophets witness that, through His name, whoever believes in Him will receive remission of sins."

Thoughts? 

[Edited on 7-26-2005 by poimen]


----------



## openairboy (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> We are justified by faith alone. And yet we also need to repent (signifying along with faith a true conversion).
> 
> Does this repentance come before faith or afterward?



Isn't going from unbelief to belief an aspect of repentance (a changing of the mind)?

openairboy


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 26, 2005)

Repentance and faith are the two parts (sides-of-the coin) of Conversion. They are notoriously difficult to "prioritize." The WCF takes no clear position as the discussion falls "outside" the chapters on the Ordo (3, 10-13), except that the Faith chapter (14) falls right before Repentance (15). Jesus' summary of his message (John12:44-50) also places faith before repentance

I find that discussion of Faith first is most useful in a systematic sense. And in a historical sense, Repentance. Preaching repentance is basically preaching law and the need for repentance. Where God and revelation are in some sense understood already (as among the 1st cent. Jews), one may appeal either to the necessity to believe God's Word, to Faith, or on that basis to Repentance.

In a pagan city like Athens, perhaps it makes more sense for Paul to appeal to the suppressed God-knowledge and his moral justice, and to say, "Repent, for the Judgment," before proceeding to the facts on which saving faith rests. (Note that even there Paul can hardly say anthing about one without reference to the other.)


----------

